# Politics and News > World Affairs >  It Seems That Obama Isnt The Only Foreign Policy Blockhead Around

## Taxcutter

Is China causing Japan to re-arm?  Sure looks like it.

http://blogs.the-american-interest.c...ent-look-good/

  quote:
  Chinas ham-handed diplomacy in East Asia is doing the unthinkable: its making the Japanese military popular in the region.

How long before South Korea joins the act?

----------

